# Relocating From Aust to west Vancouver- Secondhand Furniture??



## CandiN (Jan 29, 2012)

HI Im new to the site, our family are moving to west vancouver next month from Australia
and was hoping someone could advise the best places to buy or rent secondhand furniture until ours arrives? we require beds a table lounge and a TV to get through the 7/8 weeks.

We will be renting a house in Ambleside or Dundarave would also love any tips on activities for children (4 and 6) in those locations also
Thanks 
CandiN


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

check out craiglist craigslist: vancouver, BC classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events It has everything you could ever want (including plenty of crazy people!)

Though does have a lot of furniture posted for sale, also the free section can be great, though you have to time it right. 

also Used Vancouver Furniture in Vancouver, BC is another good site with less crazies. Generally better quality stuff though also has a free section

Kijiji Kijiji Vancouver Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Vancouver, British Columbia is another worth looking at

Check those sites also if you want someone to deliver it for cheap too.

good luck!


----------



## CandiN (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! Its great to have a referral we are running out of time to get ourselves organised
we have just heard that our rental house is no longer available,are there sites other than Craigslist to find long term rental houses ?


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a bunch of realtor sites out there if you google them. Not sure that one is particularly better than the next. If you have limited time then craiglist is your best bet for the shear number of listings in one place.


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Craigslist in the best way to go for sure. IKEA as also a section called "as is" for dented/scratched" cheaper but new furniture.


----------



## thesavvymama (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Victoria, BC. A couple of great (more popular) classifieds sites for used items (like furniture) and real estate, automotive, etc. here are kijiji and usedvancouver. I don't know if usedvancouver is popular there, but usedvictoria is here so it's worth a shot. I wouldn't recommend renting furniture here although it is certainly an option and personal choice. I just think it is a waste of money with the high interest when you can pick something up cheap or free for such a temporary period of time. Good luck with the move and welcome to our fine country. Hope you love it as much as we do! ;-)


----------



## CandiN (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh thank you everyone
I will certainly love it there if everyone else I speak to is as helpful and kind as I've so far experienced! used site doesn't seem to have much but I will check the other one later.
A work colleague is having a look at a place today so I've got my fingers crossed they say its all good as the pictures look great
thanks again!


----------

